# One way to help...



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks for sharing this Kimm! We use E.P Holistic so we'll start saving our UPC codes for DVGRR.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks for sharing this Kim, Im sure a lot of people werent aware of this and We work closely with Love a golden..what a great group, they mostly deal with older goldens


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I will make this a sticky so it stays at the top in the rescue section and if anyone finds out about another one to post it here


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Another way to help is to sign up for *iGive*:

http://www.igive.com/welcome/index.cfm?wov=101508-01

Here's how it works...

_*SELECT* your favorite cause (__or add a new one__). Register with iGive and *SHOP* at brand name online stores through the iGive Mall. __A portion of each purchase__ is donated to your cause. *SAVE* money with exclusive coupons/free shipping deals. Plus, when you shop within 45 days of registering we’ll donate an extra $5 to your cause!_

It's so easy. If you do any shopping online this is a really easy way to give to your favorite rescue. All you have to do is shop! There are over 700 brand name stores signed up to send a portion of your purchase to your favorite cause. Once you have registered with iGive, any time that you log onto one of the participating stores a window will pop up to let you know what percentage of your purchase will be sent to your cause.

I am signed up for DVGRR. If you do a search you may find that your rescue is already listed. If not...you can register them.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I was hoping to purchase two bags of EPH today, but the store only got one in. So, I'm just going to send out the labels I already have.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

If you buy from Pet Food Direct they give 3.2% of your purchase to your chosen iGive cause. There are also other pet food stores signed up with iGive like Petco.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I've been traveling to another town close by who sells EPH. I was going to order online, but they were out of the big bags! I'm supposed to get a free bag of food when I purchase 10, but I certainly would buy it from PFD, too.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

GoodSearch is a search engine that gives to your charity each time you search the web. 
They also have GoodShop that works the same as iGive, donating a portion to your selected charity ( even Walmart participates!!)


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Natural Balance has a program that sends a rebate directly to a rescue you choose. Haven't used it yet but here's a link to the products and instructions...
http://www.naturalbalanceinc.com/home/charities.html


----------

